# 2010 Bowkills



## Chadx1981

I really enjoy sitting at camp around a fire and pulling up a single thread to see all the kills so far for season. Please post pics, county info, stats, time of day etc. Ill be anxious to see what everyones doing. I see people posting thread after thread about what they did this weekend. Ill save everyone the hassle of starting there of own thread! Lets see what you got! Oh ya unfortunately I wasnt able to attend the opener this weekend since it was my three year olds bday but im not complaining. We had a hog kill and no deer sightings.


----------



## Realtree Ga

Could the Moderators post a sticky at the top of the forum where people simply post a picture of their kill and some info?  Make a rule for the sticky that no replies should be made in that thread.  That would keep the thread from getting crazy long and we could just scroll through the kills of the year.
Thanks.


----------



## drawedback

Here ya go, yesterday evening,Elbert Co, right under my tree, dropped in her tracks


----------



## Katera73

Forsyth co. doe


----------



## Adlerauge

I got my first bow kill on a doe, dressed 63 lbs., at 8 am in Walker county opening morning. She was browsing on acorns that were dropping.


----------



## Hoyt804

McDuffie County Doe, 20 yards with a Ramcat behind the shoulder!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

No deer but a spalding county piglet.My first with a bow.saw a big pack of 25 or so with a couple monsters leading them then hour or so later 15 or so piglets came down  right under my stand and i took one out.


----------



## Ms. Steyr

Got a little button head at around 6:30 this evening! I thought he was a doe.  Shot him with my Hoyt Kobalt at 30 yards!  My first kill with my bow!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76

Went ahead and broke the ice tonight on a doe.now time to get serious start looking for wall decorations:d
35 yards,elitez-28,flatline shaft with a steelhead 100grain


----------



## taylornelms

*doe kill*

9-12-2010
Meriwether County
75-85 degrees
Slight breeze
Shot around 8pm in a sorgum 
Mathews Switchback XT at 30 yards 
Muzzy MX 4
Slight Quartering to me shot
Ran 70 yards or so


----------



## JAMES09780

9-11
Bartow Co
11:00 
Hot
25 yards rubbing a bush
Bear--Done Deal
Ran 30 yards
4 point


----------



## lifeinthesouth

equipment: Fred bear archery, Easton 400 w/ muzzy 100gr 4 blade.
Hall county
Sat. 9/11/2010
6:00 pm
15 yds.
Dead were she stood. Love it when there is no tracking involved.


----------



## Huntrman

9-12-10   10:15   Spalding Co. Eating muscadines
Nap Spitfire @25yds


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Taliferro Co. Sat PM eating muscadines. I hadn't even got on stand yet.


----------



## secondseason

Gilmer county doe at 10:30am  

PSE Vendetta XS
Ramcat Broadhead
18 yards

I sure am proud of her.  I had the first deer brought into the processor in Pickens County.


----------



## jdthayer

*Best bow kill*

See thread titled "Thank God" for the short story. Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## crawdad24

*Two more*

My wife  smoked her first deer yesterday afternoon and I killed a doe opening morning.


----------



## crawdad24

*Doe opening morning*

Opening morning nanny


----------



## cpowel10

Pretty good opening weekend.  My buddy killed a 135lb doe opening morning and I killed a 120lb doe Sunday morning (the next morning).  Both fell within sight, out of the same stand.  I'm the one without a hat.


----------



## 24on48hunting

Shot her sunday afternoon here in Hickory Flat in Cherokee County. First kill with my hoyt maxxis rig


----------



## shan528

*Me and my Sons 2010 kills*

It will be hard to top this. My first pope and young and my sons first bowkill.


----------



## Payton Everett

9/13/10 Paulding County 7:50 PM
PSE Brute 
Slick Trick Magnum 100 gr.


----------



## MCNASTY

2010 so far
Grim Reaper 100 grain   2inch cutters
BowTech TomKat    Victory HV's

Good food, good meat, good God lets eat!!


----------



## The Fever

First bow kill.....second buck...never shot a doe....


----------



## mattech

This is my buddy ralph's first deer. He shot her with a 2 blade rage.


----------



## Stone11413

*Let the z7 eat!!!*

25 Yards
Mathews z7
Rage 2-Blade


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*Doe*

No pictures
15 yards
Rage 3 blade
ran 30 yards
shot at 11:30 am 
Monday 9/13/10
Lumpkin county


----------



## moose266

Mine is on top.  Shot with a Mathews outback and gold tip arrows with a Rage 2 blade.  Can't beat it.  Shot at about 10 yards.  Kind of small but I needed some meat for the freezer and decided to shoot considering it was 1/4 mile from the house.  Both deer taken in same spot about 30 yards apart and about an hour between shots.


----------



## the Lackster

*opening week*

Shoot sept 14th, see "early season 11 pointer" thread for full story. Thanks good luck everybody, great looking deer on here already.


----------



## T.P.

Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs.
170 grain Woodsman heads on 2117's.


----------



## jared1

i know its not a deer but i thought yall might like this rage hole


----------



## BIGBUCK9

*9-13-10*

Mathews Z7 Maxima 350 Ramcat broadhead. 47yard shot. 7:30 pm. Eating acorn. Ran maybe 20yrds. Great bloodtrail.


----------



## cskdevildog

*Another Rage*

Rage 3 blade
Mathews DXT
20 yd shot
Doe

First one for the season. Shot this doe at 20yds with a rage and watched her pile up at 60 yds. Little high hit but rage does the job.


----------



## doublelungdriller

2 blade rage pass though


----------



## NoOne

Doe from Lake Russell WMA, using my 60# Bowteck Liberty and Crimson Talon Broadheads


----------



## nadams

well i broke the ice today  check out what my vortex did to her neck when she ducked and turned, when i shot











oh by the way...she dropped right there, (no runing) she was 47 yards eatin some sawtooth acorns


----------



## Payton Everett

Dads First Bow kill
Carroll County
PSE Brute
Slick Trick Magnum 100 gr.


----------



## kbuck1

wife's first deer of the season, 31 yard shot, 2 blade rage, 80 yard track job


----------



## RangerZ21

*Lumpkin County Doe*

Lumpkin County Doe
9-18-10 7:45 am
Entered into a hardwood bottom from Kudzu field
40 Yard Shot, she piled up 35 yards away.
Browning Illusion Bow
Rage 2 Blade-----Man first one I shot with a rage, it does the job as you can see.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Taylor Co Doe
9/19/10
20 Yds
Diamond Black Ice
Rage 2 Blade

Shot quartering away from me. Made a huge entry hole and came out the front shoulder. Guts fell out of entry hole when bringing her out on the harrow. 
That tractor is just like a Bad Boy only louder! But it does better planting food plots!


----------



## jdawgs15

Have been rifle hunting for about 6 years. Decided to try the bow this year. I have been practicing all summer and my confidence was high until I missed one high on Wednesday evening. This doe came out with two others just as I was getting ready to leave the stand Sat night. It was too dark to shoot in the woods where my stand sits but she was about 30 yds out in my food plot. Dropped her right there.

PSE Nova
Cheap Walmart carbon arrows
Muzzy MX 4's


----------



## Arrow3

Guys....I cleaned the thread up...Remember, posts with pics only please here...Save the  congrats comments for the other threads...


----------



## string music

Fulton County 7 point


----------



## fourwinds

Shot on 09/19/10 at 15 yards. Hard quartering away shot. Rage 2 blade, complete pass through.  Ran ~50 yards before giving out.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

*clarke county*

clark cty 11 pntr.

30 yd pin - hit him a little high.  he crashed in 80 yds though.

Nice day!


----------



## outdoorsman2020

*cobb county 6*

cobb county six point killed with hoyt havoctec and crimson talon broadhead 100 gr


----------



## Jarred

First bow kill ever and first velvet!!


----------



## mitch9240

Buddy of mine killed this doe on 200 acres we lease in berrian county. Thursday 09-16-2010. The scrape is located about twenty yards from the stand and its not the only one in this thicket.


----------



## woody10

Got a about a 110 lb doe yesterday afternoon around 7:20. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

bjohns42 said:


> Not a deer but a bowkill nonetheless
> Robin at 20 yards off my deck



Wow - they call killing a protected species in my neighborhood poaching.  Think before You shoot.


----------



## shadow2

17 sept 2010
mathews drenalin
rage 2blade @ 17yards... 

It is good to be back in the woods after a year deployed time.


----------



## Arrow3

Arrow3 said:


> Guys....I cleaned the thread up...Remember, posts with pics only please here...Save the  congrats comments for the other threads...



Last warning.....This thread is for kill pics only....


----------



## Queen

*1st with my PSE*

PSE Rogue
100gr Rage
26 yds at 730am on 9/23


----------



## pulk

My first ever kill!  25 yards...


----------



## Sterling

Got this doe the weekend after opening day after missing her on the first weekend.


----------



## irwoodsman

*Gwinnett 4 pt*

this morning at 9:25am
PSE Firestorm Lite- PSE Carbon force arrows - Muzzy 3 blade at 52 yards.


----------



## Johnny Reb

9/26/10 Hall County Doe
Hoyt 38 Ultra with 100gr. Rage 2 Blade
26 yd. shot dropped in her tracks.

First one of 2010 Season for me.


----------



## bilgerat

Jasper co 8 pointer
Muzzyed him at 15yds


----------



## Payton Everett

9/25/10
7:45 P.M. 
Grizz Trick 100 gr.
PSE Brute




Entry




Exit


----------



## Catsquirrel

*Doe 9-25-10*

First kill of the season. 12 yards 100 grain Muzzy MX4,dropped with in 40 yards.Congrats to all.


----------



## T.P.

Sept. 25th. 
52#Schafer Silvertip, 170 gr Woodsman head on a 2117
Hancock County, Ga
15 yard shot


----------



## rab1951

09/24/10  6:00pm
Washington Co.
100gr Muzzy @25yds


----------



## pasinthrough

Doe from Richmond County.  Rage 2 blade pass - through.  60 yards travel after shot.  15 yard shot.


----------



## steph30030

*28 yrds. Beman 340's- 3blade 100gr. Muzzy*

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=4875&pictureid=26568


----------



## country_guy9734

9-17-10
Hoyt Katera 70lb 30'' draw
Muzzy MX4
doe at 9 yards and coyote at around 35


----------



## Realtree Ga

First deer of the year.  Shot at 15 yards with my Barnett Predator and 2" Whitetail special Grim Reaper Broadheads.  Complete pass through and stuck 10" in the ground straight through the shoulders.  My first deer kill with this bow and first ever kill using these broadheads.  I'm now a fan for life.  40 yard recovery.  Hicktown Hunting is finally on the board.  Hope to have the video up by the weekend.


----------



## chrisr116

-7:15AM this morning, 9-30-10 in Burke County.  
-20 yard shot with a 100 grain Muzzy 3 blade.  -
-Ran 30 yards, and watched him crash. 
-Double lung. He was browsing on Acorns and slightly Rutty (Hocks beginning to stink)

In the 2nd pic, you can see the entrance wound.  I was 15 ft up in a ladder, and he was standing broadside.  Arrow hit him kind of at a downward angle..got both lungs perfectly.


----------



## Mike81

10/2/2010 @ 8:15 first deer of the year.  Moving really well this morning.
Rage 2 blade complete pass through. she ran 50 yards and piled up.


----------



## viper25963

*Good Doe #1 for 2010*

Bear Element
Montec G5's
Sept 18th 2010
7:30 pm 
35 yd shot


----------



## viper25963

*Doe #2 for the season*

Bear Element
T3's
Oct 2nd 2010 
8:05 am
18 yd shot
60 yd track


----------



## rhodes31072

Finally got my first deer!  
Mathews Q2
Swhacker 100 Grain
Oct. 2, 2010
Shot at 8:39 am
20 yard shot
70 yard track


----------



## pasinthrough

BowTech Allegiance
Rage 3 blade
10-3-10
7:00 am shot @ 19 yards
Aiken County SC


----------



## Realtree Ga

Second Doe of the year shot at 8:15am Oct. 3rd.  Shot with the Barnett Predator using the 2" whitetail special Grim Reaper Broadheads.  25 yard shot, 40 yard recovery.  Double punched the record button on the camera, so no kill shot (Arghhhh)!


----------



## T.P.

10/3/10
Hancock Co. 
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
2315 XX75 with 175 gr. Woodsman head
18 yard shot


----------



## Huntrman

Shot 10-2 in Monroe county at 10:00
Nap Spitfire at 7 yds.   40 yd recovery


----------



## woods-n-water

*1st of the year*

shot this doe sat evening 20 yd shot, 100 yd recovery, massive blood trail. muzzy phantom may just be my new favorite broadhead.


----------



## jtomczak

*Scored twice!*

Birthday weekend in the woods was awesome and produced the first kills on the new property! Thursday night shot a doe at 5 yards, she dropped on the spot but required a .45 to the neck to end things for good.

Friday saw 6-7 deer, small buck in range but that was it. Saturday missed a really nice buck. Still crying about that one. I'm going to get a range finder before next year.

Sunday morning, slept in till 830, got in stand where I'd been seeing a doe and yearling cross every morning around 10. 10 minutes in stand and 9 deer came out, stuck on of the larger does. She went about 80 yards and expired. 

What a weekend!


----------



## JNP1978

PSE Xforce....Oct 2. PM hunt


----------



## GAGE

Oct 03
Oconee Cty,  8:45 am
Mathews MQ1 w/2 blade Rage
16 yard shot and 40 yard recovery


----------



## GABASSMAN

*First Kill with a Bow*

Bowtech 101st 
65lb Draw
100 gr Ramcat 
massive blood trail


----------



## taternuts

*Oglethorpe County 10-3*

9:20 a.m. on 10-3-10
Oglethorpe County
GCA "Boar'd" Oneida Black Eagle ESC
Rage 2 Blade 100gr.
10 yard shot
10 yard recovery


----------



## smackdown51

10-3-10
shot a doe at 15 yards with my bowtect rock
3 blade rage, went bout 30 yards.


----------



## PChunter

*Two meriwether does get ate up by Z7*

had a good morning friday the 1st. The big doe was huge for sure, biggest doe i had ever saw. maxed out the scale at 150# The Z7 and Rage combo is hard to beat!


----------



## woody10

*first bow buck*

shot sunday afternoon about 730. under ten yds with muzzy 3 blade 100 grain. shot in pic is entry.


----------



## JTMontana

*Here's a doe from this morning*

Wacked her at about 10:15 with the excalibur with 2 blade rage... check out the hole!


----------



## sadler5817

15 yards 
Rage 2 blade


----------



## JONES6531

Buck
43 yards 
Rage 2 blade

Doe 
20 yards
Grim Reaper


----------



## dirtnap10

PSE Stinger
22 yards
Ran 50 yards and fell over
First bowkill EVER!!!


----------



## Buckerama

Ocmulgee Wma
10-4-10, 5:30 p.m.
Martin Cougar
Gold tips 
Carbon express quadra lungs
34 yard shot, ran maybe 10 yards.


----------



## pasinthrough

Another butterball buck from SC.

10/6/10
6:50PM, 11 yard shot
Rage 3 blade (Practice head converted to hunting head)
complete pass through, just look at the bubbles in that entry hole!

I had the camera in the tree with me but the stupid operator (me) didn't press the record button hard enough to start the recording!


----------



## dtgb115

*Colorado*

Rush colorado


----------



## bowbuck

*first doe of year*

Oct 4th, my momma's b-day
Rage 2 blade, matthews SQ2
17 yd shot quartering away, 75 yard recovery


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

got the monkey off my back been close several times this year just could not close the deal.
killed them 10-7-10
5pm
old pse triton
eastoninfused carbon
smaller one 20 yd slighty quartering in 100gr slick trick smoked ran 40 yds not alot blood
bigger one g5 stryker 100 gr almost straight down spine shot dropped in her tracks
killed them coming out of thick stuff eating small acorns on a pine hardwoodedge.Love those edges.Let a big body 4 point walk.Hope my girlfriendgets him.


----------



## mallardk

*10/3/2010*

8:06 am on oct 3rd, Carrol Co. 25 yards, diamond black ice, with muzzy mx 3, she went at most 50 yards, needed to put one on the dirt and in the freezer before I head out to Kansas Nov 1-8th.


----------



## kevincox

10/09/10 Doe
Mathews Swichback, 12 yd shot, ran 30yds 
10am


----------



## MR.WILLIE

first bow kill-button head
parker wildfire xp
beman bowhunter arrows
muzzy 4 blade-100 gr
40 yd shot
30 yd recovery


----------



## rta47

Sunday oct 10-2010 
CO-Fulton
10:15AM
09-Bowtech Captain. 
8 pt 
25-30yard shot.


----------



## 1smithpr

*First Bow KIll*

My first bow kill


----------



## steve_autigers

*My 1st Deer and Year*

This is my first deer and first year hunting.  I shot her last night at 30 yds quartering away with a Ramcat.  She made it 30-40 yds maybe.  She was a pretty big girl.  I'm 275 my friend that helped me dress her said she was at least 130 lbs.


----------



## kingfish

Saturday 10/09/2010
8:45 am
Lochloosa WMA Florida
PSE Machflite 4
Easton 2218 Aluminum Gamegetters
Muzzy 4 blade 115 gr
Straight Down quartering to
Ran 60 yards


----------



## southGAlefty

10/8/10
Grady County
PSE X-Force Treestand
Easton Excel 400's and Rage 2-blade 100 gr. heads
30 yard quartering away shot, ran 100-150 yards
First deer with bow in 3 years! Monkey off my back!


----------



## BBurn

10/05/2010
6:40 pm
Jennings Forest WMA Florida
Browning Illusion
Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350
G5 Striker 100 gr
Licking at branch at 27 yards
Ran 80 yards


----------



## pasinthrough

I love taking a deer on opening day!  Even if it is gun opener...


----------



## T.P.

10/16/10
Franklin Co. 6 pt.
Schafer Silvertip 52 @ 28"
2315 with Woodsman 175's
20 yard shot


----------



## pasinthrough

10/17/10
Burke County


----------



## CassGA

Jenkins County
10/17/2010
Mathews Z7
Grizz Trick 100 gr.
34 yds


----------



## work2play

27yds 
2blade Rage
Monster7
30steps napping


----------



## badcompany

*first of season*

Been trying so hard to get my boys some deer that I have not shot any....                till today. Shot me one out in field stand today at 40yds. Looked like one of those tv shows floating out threw the air and finding the mark. Loved it! Time for some more.


----------



## Hoyt804

McDuffie County  11:15 a.m
Mathews Drenelin LD, Gold Tip Pro Hunter, Grizz Trick
16 yards


----------



## Austin 419

250 lb bear. no deer but its a bow kill


----------



## T.P.

10/24/10
Hancock County
Schafer Silvertip
2315's with 175 grain Woodsman Heads


----------



## Hunter Thomas

Blackbeard Island Hunt, Mathews S2, Easton Axis 400, G5 T3 Broadhead. All shot with the same arrow and broadhead.


----------



## bowman77

BMXL 
GT XT Hunter and Ramcats BH
35 yards


----------



## tsknmcn

10/23/10
7:59 AM
2009 BowTech 82nd Airborne
85 gr G5 Montec
18 yard shot
Best buck.  First deer with a bow.


----------



## Hoyt804

McDuffie County
0915 a.m.
Mathews Drenelin / 100 gr. Ramcat


----------



## work2play

38yds in tha pouring down rain!!
M7
Raged
10/28/10 545pm


----------



## Disciple1st

*MY First With A Bow*

9:20am Today following a mama and baby. 
I am hooked now, sorry camera date is off by one day.

Martin Cheetah 68#
Apache Drop Away
Scott Mongoose
Easton Axis 400s
Hellrazors 100


----------



## hound dog




----------



## Katera73

Small but still meat in the frezer


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

*Holloween BUCK*

Pse vendetta + ramcat = deer on the wall!


----------



## moyehow

3rd doe of year, 11/02/10
35 yards
bowtech allegiance


----------



## pasinthrough

*Last buck in Georgia for 2010...*

However...

I hope its not my last for South Carolina or Alabama!

08 BowTech Alley
Rage 3 blade


----------



## jdthayer

*# 2*

Redhead Toxic 
2 blade Rage
27 yard shot  
Doe I killed just to warm up!

I'll let brother-n-law post about his buck later.


----------



## brandonclifford

*Screven County Buck Vs Z7*

Killed this guy lastnight.  132


----------



## autoturkey

Got this one on 10-20 came out of swamp to the primos can call. switchback xt slick tricks mag.easton fmj.he is my best archery buck to date.got him in south fulton co. near old national hwy. A buck from the hood.


----------



## chenryiv

RAGE!!!!! what else is there to say!


----------



## Moose Master

9pt Piebald
11-6-10 9:23am
Warren County
Slick Trick Magnum's
Bowtech General
Shot at 25 and ran 150


----------



## mr10ss

Passed on some young bucks but had to let it fly on this one.


----------



## Bwmstr1

*I had to let the mathews go to work*

It aint a monster but ill take it with a  bow anyday.


----------



## CCROLAND

*Ohio*

Got this one Friday.


----------



## 100hunter

First buck Hoyt Turbohawk, Rage 3 blade Dekalb county.


----------



## 100hunter

2nd buck Dekalb County


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

*my two from this year*

Here they are

PSE VENDETTA + RAMCATS = Deer on the wall.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

11-17 
10 am
old pse easton infused carbon arrows
100 gr spitfires
Spalding county
10 yd  very high in the tree shot he toted it around 100 yds


----------



## snook24

*.*

Maryland Public Land Buck...32yard shot. I shot him on the last afternoon up there


----------



## Illinoisbound

Illinois 10pt 11-1-2010
Ga 9pt 11-18-2010
Ga doe 10-1-2010
Ga doe 10-13-2010
Ga doe 12-5-2010
2010 Alpine Yukon
Victory V-Force 300's
Slick Trick Magnum 100gr


----------



## pasinthrough

*My third doe of 2010*

I changed stands mid-morning and when the sun started hitting me, I got sleepy!  I was dosing in and out and when I opened my eyes at 1030, she was standing at 17 yards.  I stood up, grabbed my bow, and got the shot off in about 10 seconds.  

Perhaps I need to sleep in the stand a bit more often!


----------



## Mike81

Ramcat Broadhead
Mathews Z7
Shot at 20 yards quartering away.  She ran 50 yards and was done.


----------



## G5guy23

*bowkill!!!*

destroyer 340/mathews reezen 7=easton axis 340's and ramcats!!!


----------



## bmhayes

*11-18-10*

First buck with a bow.  
9 Pt. should have been a 10 but one brow was broken off
PSE x-force dream season
2 blade rage
15 yards I only got 1 lung because of the sharp angle of the shot
He ran about 200 yards.
Dog went right to him


----------



## dc410n1

*My Tattnall County 8pt*

Arrowed on Big Hammock WMA Nov 14, 2010. Rattled him in at 5pm.


----------



## redmbt

*Bow kill in Indiana*

Oct 29
Hoyt Katera
Muzzy 4 blade
1st Buck kill w/Bow


----------



## Katera73

Shot this spike at 5 yards straight down my arrow wouldn't stay on the rest hardly. He went only 60 yards and crashed in 10 seconds! He was my 50th deer Ive ever killed my 9th bow kill and 3rd bow buck.


----------



## kornbread

here is my bow buck i got back this week from telfair ,dodge county line . shot it at 34 yards first week of bow season.


----------



## kevincox

Shot this 11pt on Nov 10th with my Mathews Switchback at 7:12am. He was cruisin looking for does


----------



## GAMEDIC

*2010*

Illinois 11-03-2010 6:20 pm switchback,2 blade rage,20 yard shot 50-60 yard recovery.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83

*2010 Bucks*

I guess the 16th was my lucky day this year.  Got divorced on July 16th, shot the 8pt on Oct 16, and the 6 on Dec 16 LOL!

Headed to Texas on Tuesday, maybe I will get one more this year


----------



## kcausey

One KY doe from Sept 4th, my Indiana 8 pt along with Chad's 10, Aaron's busted up would be 8 pt, and kevin's Monster 331lb Indiana 11pt.....threw in my Ben Hill rifle kill, my best GA buck...
Bows:  Mathews drenalin, Drenalin LD, Bowtech Destroyer, Bowtech Allegiance, Remmington 7mm ultra mag

Broadheads:  T3, Grizztrick, Rage two blade, 140gr Sirocco.


----------



## pasinthrough

*Alabama 9 point*

December 20, 2010 
9:40am
41 yard shot

BowTech Allegiance and Rage, what a combo!


----------



## jrnymn9

* 6 Jan 2011
    * 40 degrees, NW winds at 5mph, clear skies, no moon almost zero illumination
    * Entry made using NVG's via road that bisects bedding areas (thick scrub brush and short planted pines) then 200 yds through tall pines
    * On stand by 0600 - in tall pines 70 yds from the bedding areas located directly south
    * Tall pines were situated in between short-pine scrub brush bedding areas and hardwoods with creek bottom
    * Sunrise at 0700 - grunted once (buck), then did doe grunt 5 minutes later
    * Deer appeared at 0715 traveling upwind, Shot with Hoyt Ultra-Tec and 100gr Ram-Cat broad-head
    * Quartering-to shot at 20 yards, 24 ft up in hang-on tree-stand - saw the pass-through
    * Buck ran 40 yards, staggered 30 yards to bedding area (thick scrub brush and short planted pines), went for 30 yards more
    * Recovered arrow - very little blood on vanes, gray/green mucous on arrow shaft
    * No blood trail for 60 yards
    * Significant blood trail for remaining 40 yards
    * Arrow entered middle of shoulder on downward angle, broke the shoulder, traveled through at least one lung, exited out the middle abdomen


----------



## string music

Extended bow season snow doe.
32 Yards with the Elite Z28


----------



## shaynepaul708

*il giant killed by south ga bow hunter*

15 pt 5:18pm cut cornfield Franklin Co Illinois 1-9-2011  watch for 45 min at 45 yds winds 40+ last light gave me 25 yd shot double lung recovered 86 yds light to med blood trail with rage


----------



## Chadx1981

What did ur ill non typical score


----------



## Chadx1981

Congratulations by the way


----------



## shaynepaul708

*score*

171 3/8 unofficial


----------



## NwRedFisher

Destroyer 350 , Grim Reeper 1 3/4" cut


----------



## Bow Only

Mathews Switchback
Johnson Co, Illinois
11pt


----------



## MathewsArcher

Killed this one the week after thanksgiving. Fifty yard with a Hoyt Maxxis 35, Gold tip Pro Hunter, and a Spitfire expandable broadhead. He ran about 40 yards and died right then.


----------



## Chadx1981

Hoyt that's a nice bow buck thanks for sharing. What county?


----------



## MathewsHunter1

*Tagged Out*

Late October, on the ground with climber on my back and walked up on the doe and button buck feeding on acorns. Shot the button buck first at 40 yards. They ran after the shot. When the button buck dropped the doe turned around and ran right at me as I nocked another arrow. She stopped at 10 yards broadside. Doe was still nursing the button buck.

Early November--shot the buck while walking to my stand. He was chasing 5 does and stopped every 10 yards to bust trees as I grunted at him. He finally stepped out in an opening at 35 yards. The shot was a little far back and had to trail him for awhile.


----------



## TSEABOLT

*bow kill*

Nov. 12, 2010 dawson county


----------



## buckmaster31

*biggest bow kill*

9 point biggest bowkill to date


----------



## jtm67

Killed this 10 pt on a very windy evening of Jan 2, 2011 in South Forsyth County with my Bowtech Admirial and NAP Bloodrunner broadheads.


----------



## bowkill7

Rattled up with the antlers on the ground technique and a snort wheeze on October 29th.  13 inch G-2s.  Says alot for your county when a P&Y buck wont make the top 10 in that county.  [Laurens]


----------



## Chadx1981

Good work did u know he was there


----------



## bowkill7

Chadx1981 said:


> Good work did u know he was there


Thanks, There was good sign in the bedding area. I personally dont use trail cameras, I think they can make you mess up a spot before you get to hunt it. Too many trips to check camera.  Im a firm believer in dont tred on a spot until You are ready to Kill.


----------



## Chadx1981

Good response. I'm in dodge are u what part of laurens county are you in


----------



## bowkill7

Chadx1981 said:


> Good response. I'm in dodge are u what part of laurens county are you in


I live in NW Laurens but my lease is kinda in the middle.  I also hunt in northern Wilkinson co.


----------



## Chadx1981

Hopefully a moderator will just go ahead and sticky the 2011 bowkills I know it's coming!


----------



## undertaker84

*2010 first bow season*

Here are my first bow kills. 
The first in Rocky Ford, in Screven Co.The skull with some velvet was shot opening afternoon of 2010 archery season. He was chasing around a doe and I grunted he came right to me. I hit him in the shoulder and it was raining. Never found him until march of 2011. I was trailing a coyote and found it near its bedding area. The second was a spike killed on a farm near Millen, in Jenkins County. 
I use a Golden Eagle Orion, its was my dad's bow back in the late 80's or early 90's. 55lb draw, with carbon arrow shafts. I will be using rage broadheads this year.


----------



## wildbill05

*troup cnty 9pt.*

8 yd. shot dropped in his tracks


----------



## Chadx1981

Is an 11 kill?


----------



## wallslee

*My best to date*

I took this one in Clarke County (Athens) on December 15, 2010. Taxidermy done by Jake Rowe located in Watkinsville.


----------



## dcinmo

*New Years Eve Buck*

Killed this buck on 12/31/10 with my Mathews Switchback XT.  Followed up the next day with a nice mature doe to end the season.


----------



## dcinmo

I believe this is the only camera picture I got of this buck before I harvested him.


----------



## Chadx1981

U posted in wrong thread nice buck though


----------



## Skoal Brother

October 7th 2011 41 yards. Excalibur Exomax, NAP mechanicals.  He's small, but he is my first bow buck.

http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/theskoalbrother/?action=view&current=photo.jpg


----------



## Chadx1981

Wrong thread brother


----------



## GAHunter14

First deer with a bow
Cumberland Island GA
3 Blade Muzzy 125 grain
55lb Diamond Razor Edge Bow


----------

